# [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all -

A bit off topic, but I thought y'all might find the 
following picture useful if you do public presentations like 
I do.

I was on my way back from the Opportunities in 
Grid-Connected Mobility conference in San Fransisco last 
week when I stopped near Davis, California and discovered an 
old MagneCharge EV charging station. The other one, not seen 
in the photo, was a new Tesla 208vac 32amp station. As it 
happened a "stinker" was blocking access to both stations. A 
really big stinker, the swine.

http://electricnevada.org/pics/stinker.jpg

BTW: if you'd like to see the Tesla station it's on our 
Facebook page at http://tinyurl.com/nxdw8x & includes 
details from the ratings label on the station.

Be well,
Bob Tregilus
Co-chair
Alternative Transportation Club &
Electric Auto Association of Northern Nevada
http://ElectricNevada.org
775 826-4514

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Pretty sweet stinker if you ask me. And if it's a diesel (most of these
are) then it's pretty efficient for it's size and weight. This vehicle gets
roughly double the mileage a similar vehicle of this type would 20 years
ago, with significantly more power and torque and better reliability, more
capacity, safety, and comfort to boot.

Explain to me how this picture is the least bit useful in *promoting* EV's?


Unless, of course, IT IS an EV, and is plugged in.

A pic showing the charging stations would be a lot more useful...many people
probably don't even "see" them. Kind of like AED's in public places, unless
you are specifically looking for them.



Brett



> Bob Tregilus <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi all -
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

--- snip ---

Explain to me how this picture is the least bit useful in *promoting* EV's?

--- snip -----

Brett

---

Hey Brett -

As policy guy who does work "promoting" xEVs to local and state officials
the picture expresses well the need for xEV charger station sharing
protocols and etiquette. Also, it's a great visual demonstrating the need
for public education that reliable access to an xEV charger may make a lot
of difference in people's ability to occasionally travel outside of their
xEV's single charge range. Also, when encouraging businesses to install
opportunity chargers, for customer convenience, the picture communicates the
need for consideration of xEV parking spot protocols.

Therefore, I felt if others on this list were into promoting xEVs to
businesses, government, or the public, the picture may prove useful in their
efforts to educate people about public charging station issues.

Be well,
Bob Tregilus
Co-chair
Alternative Transportation Club &
Electric Auto Association of Northern Nevada
http://ElectricNevada.org
775 826-4514

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/OT---Big-stinker-blocks-EV-charging-stations-tp23844526p23845709.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well stated.

I guess it just seemed like a slam, which I thought was rather pointless.

I doubt the person driving the SD in the pic was even aware of the charging
stations or that they were blocked...similar to parking in front of water or
compressed air dispensers.

Heck, I even blocked 2 gas pumps the other day with my tug & trailer, simply
because my passenger needed to run inside a quickie-mart and there was no
where else (safe) to park.

Brett



> Bob Tregilus <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bob, drivers like this really really incite ill will in me. But I fou=
nd
a simple way to vent my fustration without causing damage, I carry some
Avery brand peel and press blank mailing labels with me, I would have
written WARNING improperly blocking two spaces, this vehicle may be towed
at next violation. Parking Patrol in permanent marker then pealed and
place on driver's window glass. Need only a razor blade scraper to
remove, so no damage done or intended, but to drive driver must open
window and face the outside weather. It just twists their arm enough so
most pay attention.
LOL ) Only thing, a gas tanker would have been funny. D=
ennis
Miles

----- Original Message -----
From: "Bob Tregilus"
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations
Date: Tue, 02 Jun 2009 19:17:40 -0700


Hi all -

A bit off topic, but I thought y'all might find the
following picture useful if you do public presentations like
I do.

I was on my way back from the Opportunities in
Grid-Connected Mobility conference in San Fransisco last
week when I stopped near Davis, California and discovered an
old MagneCharge EV charging station. The other one, not seen
in the photo, was a new Tesla 208vac 32amp station. As it
happened a "stinker" was blocking access to both stations. A
really big stinker, the swine.

http://electricnevada.org/pics/stinker.jpg

BTW: if you'd like to see the Tesla station it's on our
Facebook page at http://tinyurl.com/nxdw8x & includes
details from the ratings label on the station.

Be well,
Bob Tregilus
Co-chair
Alternative Transportation Club &
Electric Auto Association of Northern Nevada
http://ElectricNevada.org
775 826-4514

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



Electric Vehicle Training Center
Dennis Miles, (Director)
"Training Mechanics to Fix =

Tomorrows Electric Vehicles!
(Opening in 2009, in Central Florida)

-- =

Be Yourself @ mail.com!
Choose From 200+ Email Addresses
Get a Free Account at www.mail.com

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090603/5111657a=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like he needs a really expensive ticket!! Would local law enforcement 
actually give him one? I hope you at least stuck a note on the truck!!!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]xx


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Tregilus" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 7:17 PM
Subject: [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations


> Hi all -
>
> A bit off topic, but I thought y'all might find the
> following picture useful if you do public presentations like
> I do.
>
> I was on my way back from the Opportunities in
> Grid-Connected Mobility conference in San Fransisco last
> week when I stopped near Davis, California and discovered an
> old MagneCharge EV charging station. The other one, not seen
> in the photo, was a new Tesla 208vac 32amp station. As it
> happened a "stinker" was blocking access to both stations. A
> really big stinker, the swine.
>
> http://electricnevada.org/pics/stinker.jpg
>
> BTW: if you'd like to see the Tesla station it's on our
> Facebook page at http://tinyurl.com/nxdw8x & includes
> details from the ratings label on the station.
>
> Be well,
> Bob Tregilus
> Co-chair
> Alternative Transportation Club &
> Electric Auto Association of Northern Nevada
> http://ElectricNevada.org
> 775 826-4514
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.5.339 / Virus Database: 270.12.51/2151 - Release Date: 06/02/09 
17:53:00

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This picture was, in my opinion, not in the least OT! And certainly does 
promote EV's.

Some people might take offense at Brett's comment about the pickup being a 
really sweet "stinker" - no ICE is "sweet", in my opinion; and I have 
several of them!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Tregilus" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 10:43 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations


>
>
>
> --- snip ---
>
> Explain to me how this picture is the least bit useful in *promoting* 
> EV's?
>
> --- snip -----
>
> Brett
>
> ---
>
> Hey Brett -
>
> As policy guy who does work "promoting" xEVs to local and state officials
> the picture expresses well the need for xEV charger station sharing
> protocols and etiquette. Also, it's a great visual demonstrating the need
> for public education that reliable access to an xEV charger may make a lot
> of difference in people's ability to occasionally travel outside of their
> xEV's single charge range. Also, when encouraging businesses to install
> opportunity chargers, for customer convenience, the picture communicates 
> the
> need for consideration of xEV parking spot protocols.
>
> Therefore, I felt if others on this list were into promoting xEVs to
> businesses, government, or the public, the picture may prove useful in 
> their
> efforts to educate people about public charging station issues.
>
> Be well,
> Bob Tregilus
> Co-chair
> Alternative Transportation Club &
> Electric Auto Association of Northern Nevada
> http://ElectricNevada.org
> 775 826-4514
>
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/OT---Big-stinker-blocks-EV-charging-stations-tp23844526p23845709.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.5.339 / Virus Database: 270.12.51/2151 - Release Date: 06/02/09 
17:53:00

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Looks like he needs a really expensive ticket!! Would local law enforcement
> > actually give him one? I hope you at least stuck a note on the truck!!!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So ya park BEHIND him, blocking him IN! Run yur 'stench cord by him to 
your rig! We EVers will have to come up with a "Ticket" With Chip Gribben's 
great graphics,to stick under his wiper? Sorta like the ones that folks use 
on BIG gas rigs" Gees! With a little imagination you COULD have taken 3 
spots?" Etc? People USUALLY don't park in Handicapped spots, because of 
ticket warnings, and we have PLENTY of handicapped spots!!EV spots are gunna 
be far less, even in a perfect world? You don't think EV spots are gunna be 
as nice and convenient as Handicrapped spots? I doubt it? The'll be out back 
somewhere near the power service drop?The'll offer a shuttle bus to get to 
them<g>?

Time will tell? We'll need another National Emergency to get stuff 
done, anyhow as US-ian Sheeple live from one to another. Our way of life?

Pluggin' Along

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "joe" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 03, 2009 9:49 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations


> Looks like he needs a really expensive ticket!! Would local law 
> enforcement
> actually give him one? I hope you at least stuck a note on the truck!!!
>
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Bob Tregilus" <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 7:17 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations
>
>
>> Hi all -
>>
>> A bit off topic, but I thought y'all might find the
>> following picture useful if you do public presentations like
>> I do.
>>
>> I was on my way back from the Opportunities in
>> Grid-Connected Mobility conference in San Fransisco last
>> week when I stopped near Davis, California and discovered an
>> old MagneCharge EV charging station. The other one, not seen
>> in the photo, was a new Tesla 208vac 32amp station. As it
>> happened a "stinker" was blocking access to both stations. A
>> really big stinker, the swine.
>>
>> http://electricnevada.org/pics/stinker.jpg
>>
>> BTW: if you'd like to see the Tesla station it's on our
>> Facebook page at http://tinyurl.com/nxdw8x & includes
>> details from the ratings label on the station.
>>
>> Be well,
>> Bob Tregilus
>> Co-chair
>> Alternative Transportation Club &
>> Electric Auto Association of Northern Nevada
>> http://ElectricNevada.org
>> 775 826-4514
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>
>
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
> Version: 8.5.339 / Virus Database: 270.12.51/2151 - Release Date: 06/02/09
> 17:53:00
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good point -- we have plenty of handicapped parking spots, and people
respect those. 25 years ago, we didn't have as many of them, and if there
was one, people didn't really pay attention much either. Same with fire
hydrants.... pretty much everyone knows not to park in front of them now.
But, EV charging spots are kind of new and most people ignore them or don't
even notice them. There are special alternative fuel vehicle parking spots
in the new shopping center in Boulder (no charging, just reserved spots),
and mostly I see Prius's parked there... nothing alternative about gasoline,
last I checked... occasionally, I do see an EV or plug in prius there, or
biodiesel car though).

Z



> Bob Rice <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > So ya park BEHIND him, blocking him IN! Run yur 'stench cord by him to
> > your rig! We EVers will have to come up with a "Ticket" With Chip Gribben's
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Folks, let's not get into a flame war over this. 

EV people get annoyed when charging stations (scarce) are blocked by 
thoughtless ICEV drivers. This is justified, though you're right that the 
ICE drivers usually don't notice. Education and enforcement are the keys.

There are some who also have strong negative opinions about large ICEVs, 
like big pickups (diesel or otherwise). I suspect that opinion has spilled 
over into this discussion. 

Both sides in that issue, which BTW is OT for this list (hint hint ;-) need 
to accept the fact that the other exists on this list too, and do a bit of 
"live and let live." 

Be careful not to slam EVers who also drive big ICEVs. Not everybody is 
into EVs for "green" reasons.

But at the same time if YOU drive a big vehicle, recognize that this 
attitude is out there, and probably pretty prevalent on the EVDL. Don't be 
overly sensitive (or quick to snap back) when someone makes a negative 
comment about big vehicles.

Remember the basic EVDL principles (cribbed from Fidonet) :

1. Thou shalt not be too annoying.

2. Thou shalt not be too easily annoyed.

Thanks,

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 03, 2009 10:45 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations


> Folks, let's not get into a flame war over this.
No need , David.
I, too drive a big," Trusty Rusty" Ford F-150 van, TOWING an EV to get 
places that I can't for range reasons. So I'm running a freight train rig of 
vehicles., Have to park OUT back, at restaurants, etc, or find 2 spots I can 
"pull through"I think MOST of us have had to drive long, 
unwieldly(unyieldly?) vehicles on our travels!Ha Ha! Trux loaded with 
Citi-Cars, comes to mind! As an SBT owner myself(Slow Boxy Thing) I can 
emppithise, that BIG ass truk sure would tow a nice trailer rig? We NEED 
them, for sure. You could bring a whole Chimmny, dis-sembled, home on that 
rig! But most likely it's a guy stopping off to get his cigerettes and 
Lottery tickets, all 98 lbs of him, and will clatter off on his way, in due 
course?

> EV people get annoyed when charging stations (scarce) are blocked by
> thoughtless ICEV drivers. This is justified, though you're right that the
> ICE drivers usually don't notice. Education and enforcement are the keys.

But our little hearts jump for joy when the damn charge station EXISTS!
>
> There are some who also have strong negative opinions about large ICEVs,
> like big pickups (diesel or otherwise). I suspect that opinion has 
> spilled
> over into this discussion.
>
Naah! Did John Wayland tow Zoombie to Joliet with his Insite? Guess he 
coulda? But he STILL would be trying to get home?I have found out the hard 
way, NEW wheel bearings all around, that Prei are NOT trux! Toyota sez"no 
Trailers" with Prei! I would THINK you could haul a trailer, not a 50 
footer, with a Preius. Just GENTLY? We all drive gently, right?

> Both sides in that issue, which BTW is OT for this list (hint hint ;-) 
> need
> to accept the fact that the other exists on this list too, and do a bit of
> "live and let live."
>
> Be careful not to slam EVers who also drive big ICEVs. Not everybody is
> into EVs for "green" reasons.
>
> But at the same time if YOU drive a big vehicle, recognize that this
> attitude is out there, and probably pretty prevalent on the EVDL. Don't 
> be
> overly sensitive (or quick to snap back) when someone makes a negative
> comment about big vehicles.

We poke fun of them, but for the most part we NEED 'em! Towing Jetta 
down to NJ this weakend!

> Remember the basic EVDL principles (cribbed from Fidonet) :
>
> 1. Thou shalt not be too annoying.
>
> 2. Thou shalt not be too easily annoyed.
>
> Thanks,
>
> David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
> EVDL Administrator
>
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not
> reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my
> email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If I had the money, I'd buy that truck from that dealer, convert it to 
an EV, and hand him back the keys.



> Bob Tregilus wrote:
> > Hi all -
> >
> > A bit off topic, but I thought y'all might find the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My point exactly Dave! There is no room for a holier than thou attitude on
either side; it just doesn't do anyone any good. That is what I was
speaking to...and why so quick to "snap back", to nip this kind of crud in
the bud.

I am well aware of the attitude against big ICEV's...some of which is
ignorance and some is justified. As someone who regularly uses the
attributes of big ICEV's, I am equally annoyed by the masses who have them
just for show, and grateful that I have so many used models to choose from.


We DON'T need the same ignorant attitude against EV's or EVers...and it is
out there too.

BTW, aren't issues, education and attitude for promoting EV's part of this
list?

Best regards,
Brett (wants EV for green AND econo reasons)


> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Both sides in that issue, which BTW is OT for this list (hint hint ;-) need
> > to accept the fact that the other exists on this list too, and do a bit of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some states don't require 2 lic. plates, and this one has a dealer ad, which 
makes me think it is just brand new, and was just purchased. Whatever, still 
no excuse to park in the EV spots!!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Francois Dion" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 03, 2009 6:56 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations


>


> joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Looks like he needs a really expensive ticket!! Would local law
> >> enforcement
> >> actually give him one? I hope you at least stuck a note on the truck!!!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Francois Dion wrote:
> 
> This looks staged to me. No license plate, and exactly taking both spaces...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ckkgd2VudCBzaG9wcGluZyB5ZXN0ZXJkYXkgYXQgYSBCaWcgUiBzdXBwbHkgc3RvcmUuIApUaGV5
IGhhdmUgdHdvIHBsYWNlcyB0byBwYXJrIHdoZXJlIHRoZXJlIGFyZSBwbHVncyBmb3Igb3Bwb3J0
dW5pdHkgY2hhcmdpbmcKd2hpY2ggSSB1c3VhbGx5IHVzZS4gCkJ1dCB0aGV5IGhhZCB0aGUgc3By
aW5rbGVycyBvbiB3aGVyZSBvbmUgcGx1ZyBpcyAmIEkgZGlkbuKAmXQgd2FudCB0byBnZXQgd2V0
CndoaWxlIHBsdWdnaW5nIGluICh3YXRlciB3YXMgc29ha2luZyB0aGUgR0ZJIG91dGxldCkuIApU
aGUgb3RoZXIgaXMgaW4gYSBoYW5kaWNhcCBkZXNpZ25hdGVkIHBhcmtpbmcgc3BvdC4gCk15IHBv
aW50IGlzIHRoYXQgYmVjYXVzZSBpdCB3YXMgbWFya2VkIOKAmGhhbmRpY2FwIHBhcmtpbmfigJkg
SSByZXNwZWN0ZWQgdGhhdApldmVuIHRob3VnaCB0aGVyZSB3YXMgdHdvIGhhbmRpY2FwIHBhcmtp
bmcgc3BvdHMgYW5kIG5vIG9uZSB1c2luZyBlaXRoZXIuCkkgcmVhZCB0aGUgc2lnbiBJIHRob3Vn
aHQgSSBhbSBub3QgYW55IG1vcmUgaW1wb3J0YW50IHRoZW4gYW55b25lIGVsc2UuCkkgZG9u4oCZ
dCB0aGluayB0aGUgZHJpdmVyIG9mIHRoZSBuZXcgSUNFIHdhcyBvZiB0aGUgc2FtZSBtaW5kc2V0
LgpJIHRoaW5rIGhlIHBhcmtlZCB0aGVyZSBzbyBoZSB3b3VsZCBiZSBjbG9zZXIgdG8gdGhlIGVu
dHJhbmNlIGFuZCBzbyBubyBvbmUKd291bGQgb3BlbiB0aGVpciBkb29yIGFuZCBzY3JhdGNoIGhp
cyBicmFuZCBuZXcgdHJ1Y2suCldoZW4gSSB3YXMgeW91bmcgYW5kIGRyaXZpbmcgYSBuZXcgVHJh
bnMtQW0gSSB1c2VkIHRvIGRvIHRoZSBzYW1lIGtpbmQgb2YKdGhpbmcuClRoYXQgaXMgSSB3b3Vs
ZCB0YWtlIHVwIG11dGFibGUgcGxhY2VzIHNvIG5vIG9uZSBjb3VsZCBwYXJrIHJpZ2h0IG5leHQg
dG8KbWUuClNvIEkgZGlkbuKAmXQgY2hhcmdlICYgZW5kZWQgdXAgYnV5aW5nIGxlc3MgbWVyY2hh
bmRpc2UgdGhlbiBJIHdvdWxkIGhhdmUgaWYgSQp3YXMgY2hhcmdpbmcgdGhlcmUuIApCVFcgSSB0
b28gaGF2ZSBhIGxhcmdlIHN0aW5rZXIgdGhhdCBJIGRyaXZlIGl0IGEgbGl0dGxlIGFzIHBvc3Np
YmxlIGFuZAptb3N0bHkgdXNlIGl0IHRvIHR3byBteSBib2F0ICYgb3RoZXIuCkkgaGF2ZSBhbiBl
bGVjdHJpYyBiaWN5Y2xlLCBlbGVjdHJpYyBtb3RvcmN5Y2xlLCBlbGVjdHJpYyBjYXIsIGFuIElD
RSBjYXIgJgpJQ0UgdmFuLgpJIHVzZSB0aGUgc21hbGxlc3QgdmVoaWNsZSB0aGF0IHdpbGwgZ2V0
IHRoZSBqb2IgZG9uZS4KCgpqb2UtMjIgd3JvdGU6Cj4gCj4gU29tZSBzdGF0ZXMgZG9uJ3QgcmVx
dWlyZSAyIGxpYy4gcGxhdGVzLCBhbmQgdGhpcyBvbmUgaGFzIGEgZGVhbGVyIGFkLAo+IHdoaWNo
IAo+IG1ha2VzIG1lIHRoaW5rIGl0IGlzIGp1c3QgYnJhbmQgbmV3LCBhbmQgd2FzIGp1c3QgcHVy
Y2hhc2VkLiBXaGF0ZXZlciwKPiBzdGlsbCAKPiBubyBleGN1c2UgdG8gcGFyayBpbiB0aGUgRVYg
c3BvdHMhIQo+IAo+IEpvc2VwaCBILiBTdHJ1Ymhhcgo+IAo+IFdlYjogd3d3LmdyZW1jb2luYy5j
b20KPiAKPiBFLW1haWw6IGpvZUBncmVtY29pbmMuY29tCj4gCj4gCj4gLS0tLS0gT3JpZ2luYWwg
TWVzc2FnZSAtLS0tLSAKPiBGcm9tOiAiRnJhbmNvaXMgRGlvbiIgPGZyYW5jb2lzLmRpb25AZ21h
aWwuY29tPgo+IFRvOiAiRWxlY3RyaWMgVmVoaWNsZSBEaXNjdXNzaW9uIExpc3QiIDxldkBsaXN0
cy5zanN1LmVkdT4KPiBTZW50OiBXZWRuZXNkYXksIEp1bmUgMDMsIDIwMDkgNjo1NiBBTQo+IFN1
YmplY3Q6IFJlOiBbRVZETF0gT1QgLSBCaWcgc3RpbmtlciBibG9ja3MgRVYgY2hhcmdpbmcgc3Rh
dGlvbnMKPiAKPiAKPj4gT24gV2VkLCBKdW4gMywgMjAwOSBhdCA5OjQ5IEFNLCBqb2UgPGpvZUBn
cmVtY29pbmMuY29tPiB3cm90ZToKPj4+IExvb2tzIGxpa2UgaGUgbmVlZHMgYSByZWFsbHkgZXhw
ZW5zaXZlIHRpY2tldCEhIFdvdWxkIGxvY2FsIGxhdyAKPj4+IGVuZm9yY2VtZW50Cj4+PiBhY3R1
YWxseSBnaXZlIGhpbSBvbmU/IEkgaG9wZSB5b3UgYXQgbGVhc3Qgc3R1Y2sgYSBub3RlIG9uIHRo
ZSB0cnVjayEhIQo+Pj4KPj4+IEpvc2VwaCBILiBTdHJ1Ymhhcgo+Pgo+PiBUaGlzIGxvb2tzIHN0
YWdlZCB0byBtZS4gTm8gbGljZW5zZSBwbGF0ZSwgYW5kIGV4YWN0bHkgdGFraW5nIGJvdGggCj4+
IHNwYWNlcy4uLgo+Pgo+PiBfX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fXwo+PiBHZW5lcmFsIEVWREwgc3VwcG9ydDogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvCj4+
IFVzYWdlIGd1aWRlbGluZXM6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwL2luZGV4Lmh0bWwjY29udgo+
PiBBcmNoaXZlczogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2FyY2hpdmUvCj4+IFN1YnNjcmlwdGlvbiBvcHRp
b25zOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldgo+Pgo+IAo+IAo+
IC0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0t
LS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tCj4gCj4gCj4gCj4gTm8gdmlydXMgZm91bmQgaW4gdGhp
cyBpbmNvbWluZyBtZXNzYWdlLgo+IENoZWNrZWQgYnkgQVZHIC0gd3d3LmF2Zy5jb20KPiBWZXJz
aW9uOiA4LjUuMzM5IC8gVmlydXMgRGF0YWJhc2U6IDI3MC4xMi41Mi8yMTUyIC0gUmVsZWFzZSBE
YXRlOiAwNi8wMy8wOSAKPiAwNTo1MzowMAo+IAo+IF9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fCj4gR2VuZXJhbCBFVkRMIHN1cHBvcnQ6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRs
Lm9yZy9oZWxwLwo+IFVzYWdlIGd1aWRlbGluZXM6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwL2luZGV4
Lmh0bWwjY29udgo+IEFyY2hpdmVzOiBodHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvYXJjaGl2ZS8KPiBTdWJzY3Jp
cHRpb24gb3B0aW9uczogaHR0cDovL2xpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1L21haWxtYW4vbGlzdGluZm8vZXYK
PiAKPiAKPiAKCi0tIApWaWV3IHRoaXMgbWVzc2FnZSBpbiBjb250ZXh0OiBodHRwOi8vd3d3Lm5h
YmJsZS5jb20vT1QtLS1CaWctc3Rpbmtlci1ibG9ja3MtRVYtY2hhcmdpbmctc3RhdGlvbnMtdHAy
Mzg0NDUyNnAyMzg1NjA4MS5odG1sClNlbnQgZnJvbSB0aGUgRWxlY3RyaWMgVmVoaWNsZSBEaXNj
dXNzaW9uIExpc3QgbWFpbGluZyBsaXN0IGFyY2hpdmUgYXQgTmFiYmxlLmNvbS4KCgpfX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fXwpHZW5lcmFsIEVWREwgc3Vw
cG9ydDogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvClVzYWdlIGd1aWRlbGluZXM6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRs
Lm9yZy9oZWxwL2luZGV4Lmh0bWwjY29udgpBcmNoaXZlczogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2FyY2hp
dmUvClN1YnNjcmlwdGlvbiBvcHRpb25zOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9s
aXN0aW5mby9ldgoK


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> shred <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > When I was young and driving a new Trans-Am I used to do the same kind of
> > thing.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I used to do that in my sammy. Maybe I'll do it again in my EV
Tracker...before I put the EV stickers on it, of course.



> Tim Humphrey <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Wed, Jun 3, 2009 at 1:50 PM, shred <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

To: Bob and you-all.
Handicapped parking is governed by state law=
and most states
followed the national examples.The space MUST have an approved sign, and
blue stripes around it. The painted symbol on the pavement is usually
unenforceable.Because you cannot see it under the car. The access walkway
next to the space may not be parked on [$100 fine] even if you have a
handicapped permit! Any permitted Handicapped can park in the space even
if the lot is Special, like we had two designated spaces in the teacher's
lot, but we could not stop students with Handicapped permits from parking
there.
Perhaps we could designate EV Charging=
spaces with green
striping and a line drawing of a plug on the ground and on a sign similar
to the Handicapped, but stating 10 minutes parking limit unless charging
EV Batteries. Any land owner can make rules for their parking lot [except
for Handicapped spaces] and enforce it with towing and impound if they
choose to do so. So there is a true control threat. But courtesy is
better! And a better charging space is away from the door but visible
from the cashier's location to watch for vandalism of the electrical
outlet etc. It can also be switched on or off by a timer at the cashier
at say $3.00 per hour to pay for power and maintenance of the electrical
equipment. Putting the weather proof covered outlets and breakers about 4
feet up keeps people from tripping over it. The same post can hold the
sign. The Handicapped sign must be seven feet high in Florida.[so people
don't hit their head on it.]
So mixed usage works for me because I am =
Handicapped [heart
attack 6 months ago.] thus I could park there, but even if the landowner
designated twice as many spaces no one without Handicapped access permit
could park in any of the spaces! Check YOUR State Statutes on the net,
it can be ENLIGHTENING!

----- Original Message -----
From: "Bob Tregilus"
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations
Date: Wed, 3 Jun 2009 10:46:24 -0700 (PDT)






> Francois Dion wrote:
> 
> This looks staged to me. No license plate, and exactly taking both
> spaces...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Me too! Preferably on the driver's side, if possible. I used to have a
1976 VW Rabbit that would fit nicely in those spots. It would have made a
good conversion. Kind of old, now, though.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Tim Humphrey
Sent: Wednesday, June 03, 2009 12:15 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations



> shred <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > When I was young and driving a new Trans-Am I used to do the same kind of
> > thing.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Funny a 1980 Rabbit is what I ended up converting.
It's been a great little car.
Sold the Sammy to my Brother in law who drove it into a lake.
http://www.evalbum.com/970
Neal


Mike Nickerson wrote:
> 
> Me too! Preferably on the driver's side, if possible. I used to have a
> 1976 VW Rabbit that would fit nicely in those spots. It would have made a
> good conversion. Kind of old, now, though.
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Tim Humphrey
> Sent: Wednesday, June 03, 2009 12:15 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT - Big stinker blocks EV charging stations
> 
>


> shred <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> When I was young and driving a new Trans-Am I used to do the same kind of
> >> thing.
> ...


----------

